
Why only burgers from McDonalds and why only diet coke? - jasonhansel
https://web.archive.org/web/20140522195834/http://www.breatharian.com/5wordsqa.html
======
masonic
Actual source is "Breatharian Institute Of America"

------
pizzaknife
Thank you! Will read again

